# IAP Membership Card modifications



## Terredax (Mar 17, 2019)

Several people asked for a ball point pen to be incorporated into the design.
There were also some mention of the boarder being too thin, so I did two variations with the ball point added, and the boarder a little wider.


A...   










B...   





I'll let Mike decide on the duration of the poll.
I left voting visible, as Mike did in the first poll.


----------



## jxdubbs (Mar 17, 2019)

I like Both but if I had to choose one it would be A.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gimpy (Mar 17, 2019)

They look the same to me


----------



## leehljp (Mar 17, 2019)

Congratulations on the winning design! The change represent both types well. 
And you are a great graphics artist!


----------



## jeff (Mar 17, 2019)

I was asked to set this poll to end in 5 days. 

This poll will close on 03-22-2019 at 05:35 PM ET


----------



## gimpy (Mar 17, 2019)

gimpy said:


> They look the same to me





What a goofball...I had to go back and then it hit me...


----------



## towerswoodcrafts (Mar 17, 2019)

I like A better 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## SnazzyPenz (Mar 18, 2019)

I personally like B


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## FourKingsThingsLLC (Mar 18, 2019)

Same as gimpy above... I see no difference either. They look exactly the same to me. Perhaps a browser issue?


----------



## jdmacdo (Mar 18, 2019)

*Subtle difference*

Check the background/shadow.  That is where the difference is.


----------



## tjseagrove (Mar 18, 2019)

I like A, B looks to “busy”.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dsanek (Mar 18, 2019)

I vote for A


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## panchos61 (Mar 18, 2019)

Both but the second one is nicer


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm beginning to see a trend here  :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, it was close (NOT!), but "A" is the winner. Next step is to find a source for the printed plastic cards. Thanks to all who submitted designs and to those who took the time to vote. We are inching closer to making this a reality.


----------

